

This Plasma Ball Can Remotely Operate my BlackBerry PlayBook - luigionline
http://www.i4u.com/46886/plasma-ball-can-remotely-operate-my-blackberry-playbook

======
joezydeco
Projected capacitive screens are more sensitive than you think, and it takes a
lot of careful shielding to make them do what they're doing (especially when
glued over a noisy LCD screen/backlight).

Sounds like an RF immunity test got skipped here. Note that his iPad2 doesn't
have the same trouble.

